# Training Notes and logs ??



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How do you keep your training notes and logs?

I have a new laptop and have started setting up notebooks under OneNote in the hopes of becoming a bit more organized, especially since I an now training 3 dogs for Rally, Obedience, Agility and recently field. Each dog is at a different level and has different strengths etc.

So I was wondering how others kept their logs and/or notes? 

I was keeping notes in manual notebooks which get so cumbersome I rarely go back into (grins) and training logs in either Excel or on graph paper.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a Tumble log set up for each of my dogs (tumblr.com). It's kind of like a mini blog, but things can be really quick. You can also post videos and photos to it really easily.

I'm not good about keeping a daily account of everything, but I summarize after each class about what we did, what we did well and what our take-aways were for what we need to work on. I also write about any really good or any really bad training sessions we have on our own. Usually he finally got X, or we're still having trouble with Y so now we're trying a new approach kind of things. I also summarize each trial and event with scores and how it went. Since I can tag files I can keep them organized by activity.

I've tried journals, notebooks, binders, etc. And I'm finding this works best for me. Now the handouts I get in class still remain folded in half in my training bag. Not sure I can ever fix that problem.

If your interested PM me and I'll send you the links.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I use excel. 

Each day gets an entry. I keep track of number of reps, the exercise, the location, how it went, how I felt about it/how he looked/acted.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Gosh, I'm feeling very unorganized about this! I keep a training log in a paper notebook. I write down what we have worked on in class, and suggestions made by the instructor as well as "homework" for the week. If I think of it, I write down any training observations during the week or questions I want to ask next class.
When I first started training, I used to write it on a piece of paper and post in on the fridge. Each time we worked on something, I'd put a checkmark. I think that system really worked well for us.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

old fashioned pencil and paper ...

For new behaviors Im pretty strict with numbers...
criteria
reps/success

For established behaviors more generalized notes....
what, when, where...what worked...what didn't...any odd responses or odd situations


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I also use Tumblr - not for logging this stuff, but for my personal blog. I love it!

I'm glad this thread was started. I never thought about logging those things, but since we are only 3 weeks in to our first class I think I could still start. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I was told in the beginning to keep a log...but now I just go by memory..but I should start keeping one. I also have these two notbooks that are small and can EASILY fit into a training bag. I can keep papers in the front 2 pockets. It's handy for shows..etc. I will write a few things down in there for any questions that I may have for our trainers. It works slick..but I should keep doing this everyday...which I probably wont! haha.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the responses - I love the Tumbler idea.

I am always torn between electronic logging and physical pen and paper. It seems that the training methods change for each puppy as time gows on so the original notes on how to train things become less applicable; of course the general principal remains the same so looking back on notes can be helpful for what should be trained before another exercise.

Tracking the 80% mark with the varying stages on different exercises for different dogs .. well it is helpful to me to have notes to refer back to; perhaps as I get older I need more reminders LOL And with my goldens at least, loose paper is always at risk of becoming a snack.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I've tried starting a log various times (I got one of the books where you can put in goals for each session and how they fit into more long-term goals and a bunch of stuff like that). Never stuck with it. I guess it might have helped to take a bit more systematic approach to stuff like weave poles and contacts, but I never really had a problem remembering where we left off and what we needed to work more on.

I also used to have a record of our trial runs, what went wrong, yards per second and all. Don't do that anymore either. There are too many runs and all I'd be writing down is whether the dog's lazy feet knocked the bar or I made them knock the bar. The only use I can think of would be to write down if a judge had a bunch of really bad courses, but there are plenty of judges who I know are bad and I enter under them anyways because it's better than sitting at home or working :


----------

